# savage Gear Real Eel



## ein Angler (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi
Da der Köder in der F&F vorgestellt wurde, mir dieser auch gefällt würde mich das schon interessieren wie die Fangerfolge aussehen. Welche Länge ist der Allrounder,
bei den Preisen. Ist das auch was für jetzt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Savage-Gear-...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item35c1e639a3
Andreas


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

ich selber hab ihn nicht aber ich kenne einige die den haben und die meisten sind begeistert was ich so gehört habe ist dass die auf die 20cm version super fangerfolge hatten!


----------



## joso (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Der Real Eel ist der Hammer, Das Teil hatte nen Kollege mit im Osten, wo wir für 6 Tage auf Karpfen geangelt haben, Tagsüber sind wir immer mal wieder mit Spinnrute unterwegs gewesen, wenn ich mit Wobbler & Co. 1 Hecht hatte, hat der Kollege in der selben Zeit 2-3 Hechte gefangen. In einem anderen Gewässer, ein See ca. 6 Ha. hab ich nicht eine Gräte ans Band bekommen, Kollege 2 Hechte, 1 Biss. Wieder anderes Gewässer See bei Hamburg, ca. 70 Ha. Ich nichts der 1 Hecht.

Also mich hat das Teil überzeugt, nur für eventuelle weitere Fragen anderer Leser, ich hab kein Angelladen, ich bin kein Taemangler oder ähnliches, ich find den Rael Eel einfach nur Geil.

Mein Faforit Tiger Grün in 30 cm.


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hi,

gleich vorweg, ich habe das Teil nie selbst gefischt, obwohl mich der Köder auch sehr anspricht; der Preis hält mich davon ab. 

Wer hier DEN Wunderköder erwartet wird aber mit Sicherheit enttäuscht werden. (Auch wenn sich der letzte Post ein bißchen so liest, als ob...)
Das Teil hat sicherlich seine Stärken (die man vermutlich grade jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit gut nutzen kann) aber wie jeder andere Köder aber eben auch schwächen.

Für mich ist es nur einer untere vielen Ködern - im Vergleich zu anderen "Bullbaits" hat das Teil bei uns bisher nichts geleistet, was den derben Preis rechtfertigen würde...

Das alles soll natürlich nicht heißen, das man damit keinen Spaß haben kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



jkc schrieb:


> ... der Preis hält mich davon ab.


Dito!
Es gibt einfach Grenzen.
Erst recht für einen Gummiköder.

Hübsch, interessant, aber |abgelehn


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



ein Angler schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Savage-Gear-REAL-EEL-40-cm-147-Gramm-BLACK-GREEN-PEARL-inkl-Stinger-u-Jigkopf-/230886357411?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item35c1e639a3




Seh ich das richtig, ist das nur ein Gummi für den Preis?

Ich habe mir im Sommer 'ne Packung von 'nem Kumpel mitbringen lassen und da waren für knapp 20 Steine zwei Gummiaale mit Stinger und Jigkopf drin. War wohl bloß ein Testposten und die gängigen Farben im natürlichen Aaldekor waren auch fast sofort vergriffen. Anscheinend hat sich der Preis jetzt verdoppelt.
Wir haben die Teile (ich glaub Olive Pearl 30cm), nachdem ein Kollege bei 'nem Test an 'nem Binnensee damit ziemlich gut Hecht gefangen hatte, Anfang Oktober mit auf'm Bodden gehabt, über mehrere Tage sporadisch immer mal wieder angehängt und nichts gefangen. War zwar zu der Zeit eh recht zähes Angeln, aber es gab etliche Köder, die definitiv besser liefen.
Von daher, schon viel Gutes über den Aal gehört aber bei mir muß er sich erst noch bewähren. Wenn nicht, häng ich die Dinger mit in die Tonne. 
Davon ab, jetzt zwanzig Tacken für nur einen Aal ist wirklich unverschämt teuer!


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hi, die Preise liegen schon seit Markteinführung so. Ein 40er kostet genau so viel wie zwei 30er...

Grüße JK


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

@jkc

Auch grad gesehen.Wie auch immer, es ist einfach mal ziemlich teuer für 'nen Köder, der vermutlich keine allzu lange Lebenserwartung in der Hechtbox hat.


----------



## Bobster (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

...und die m.M.n. relevanten Farben (pearl olive) gibt es eh nicht ...  oder doch...naja..wer fischt schon mit
nem "Fire-Tiger-Aal" :q


----------



## ein Angler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hi Leute
Ja der Preis schreckt doch etwas ab zumal langsam geführt er doch gleich hängen wird. Nur an den Hot Spots ist mal ein ganz anderer Köder bestimmt eine gute Alternative, deswegen mal die Frage. Ich denke auch, Wunder wird man nicht erwarten können.
Es ist aber auch so das ich schon Gummi Köder verkaufen kann.
Na mal sehen.
Andreas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

da gibts doch auch welche von berkley , 2 stück sind da drin für 6 € glaube ich.


----------



## Fury87 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Ich habe die Aale auch Gefischt, aber nur zum Teil erfolgreich, an manchen gewässer lief er gar nicht, obwohl Ich meine handa dafür ins Feuer gelegt hätte, dass er dort Hechte bringt.

Nachdem Ich schon fast aufgeben habe, kam dann nach und nach doch der Erfolg und Ich konnte ein paar Hechte damit fangen.

Im richtig klaren wasser macht die Farbe des Aales wohl sinn, aber im Trüben wasser tut es auch ein großer Twister, der deutlich Günstiger ist. Ich habe mir die Aale in Braun und in schwarz Gekauft, und dafür 32euro bezahlt, dass ist echt bekloppt.....

Aber Ich kenne leider keinen Twister der so gut Läuft selbst an einen sehr leichten Kopf. Aber die sollen ja jetzt noch Teurer werden.


----------



## Hufi96 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Als günstigere Alternative gibts den hier noch:

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....77e-4c66-bba5-f10a980091b3/productdetail.aspx

Gruß


----------



## hechtomat77 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, ist das nur ein Gummi für den Preis?
> 
> Ich habe mir im Sommer 'ne Packung von 'nem Kumpel mitbringen lassen und da waren für knapp 20 Steine zwei Gummiaale mit Stinger und Jigkopf drin. War wohl bloß ein Testposten und die gängigen Farben im natürlichen Aaldekor waren auch fast sofort vergriffen. Anscheinend hat sich der Preis jetzt verdoppelt.
> Wir haben die Teile (ich glaub Olive Pearl 30cm), nachdem ein Kollege bei 'nem Test an 'nem Binnensee damit ziemlich gut Hecht gefangen hatte, Anfang Oktober mit auf'm Bodden gehabt, über mehrere Tage sporadisch immer mal wieder angehängt und nichts gefangen. War zwar zu der Zeit eh recht zähes Angeln, aber es gab etliche Köder, die definitiv besser liefen.
> ...



Gibts immer noch 2 Stück für 20

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Savage-Gear-REAL-EEL-30cm-56-Gr-OLIVE-PEARL-2-STUCK-ink-Stinger-u-Jigkopf-/230895898899?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item35c277d113#ht_1349wt_1031

Nur bei der 40cm - Version gibts nur einen!

Trotzdem sehr teuer|uhoh:

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Säp (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hat bei uns nicht mehr gefangen als XXL-Tail, für den Preis kann ich auf die Dinger verzichten...


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



Hufi96 schrieb:


> Als günstigere Alternative gibts den hier noch:
> 
> http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....77e-4c66-bba5-f10a980091b3/productdetail.aspx
> 
> Gruß



Hi, wobei das für mich eine ganz andere Art von Köder und diese nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Real Eel ist...

Die Stärke des Real Eels ist für mich eindeutig, das saubere flattern seines Schwanzes schon bei leisetem Zug und das in Kombination mit der freien Gewichtswahl beim Bleikopf.

Köder die dem nahe kommen, wären z.B. die Curley Sues, wobei die eben fix vorbeschwert sind, sich aber trotzdem extrem langsam und flach fischen lassen (shallow Version) oder der Kalins Big´N Grub oder die Delande Sandras. Bieten zwar alle nicht die Aal-Optic, aber die kann man meiner Meinung nach ohnehin vernachlässigen...
Die ersten beiden Köder sind zudem deutlich haltbarer als der Real Eel.

Grüße JK


----------



## Welpi (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hab den Real Eel heute auf der Jagen und Fischen am ASO-Stand zum ersten mal live begriffeln können... aussehen tut der echt gut. Der Geruch von dem Ding treibt einem aber die Tränen in die Augen..|bigeyes.. ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass die Fischlis das nicht merken....


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Für den Preis kauf ich mir lieber mal ein Stück Räucheraal,als son Ding irgedwo aufm Grund zu verlieren.Oder ich würde den nur in absolut hägerfreien Gewässer fischen(gibts das?).

Jürgen


----------



## ein Angler (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hi
Also ich habe mir 20 und 30cm gegönnt, ich teile mir die Packungen mit jemand. Ich probiere sie auf jeden Fall aus.
Bei uns an einer gut besuchten Stelle also Hecht wie auch dessen Jäger habe ich auch Stringer durchgezogen was keiner machte, und siehe da im Uferbereich hat nen 80ziger zugehackt. An überfischten Stellen kann es ja sein das er ein Joker ist. Wir werden ja sehen, aber ich werde ihn ohne Stinger fischen was bei dem kurzen Körper ja auch überflüssig zu sein scheint. Somit minimier ich die Hägergefahr.
Andreas


----------



## **bass** (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Ich würd ja glatt wetten dass ich mit den riesen sandras glaub 2 für 3,80 euro genau soviel, nee, ich behaupte sogar mehr fange als mit den aalen... naja 40cm sandras gibt's nicht ( bis jetzt) aber versteh schon den kick dran was mit so nem aal zu fangen... aber für den preis... dann doch direkt die köder in ordentlichen grössen ab min.40cm...
20cm aal ist eh nur ein modeding, scharze sandras fangen seit über 20 jahren...


----------



## jkc (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



**bass** schrieb:


> Ich würd ja glatt wetten dass ich mit den riesen sandras glaub 2 für 3,80 euro genau soviel, nee, ich behaupte sogar mehr fange als mit den aalen... naja 40cm sandras gibt's nicht ( bis jetzt) aber versteh schon den kick dran was mit so nem aal zu fangen... aber für den preis... dann doch direkt die köder in ordentlichen grössen ab min.40cm...
> 20cm aal ist eh nur ein modeding, scharze sandras fangen seit über 20 jahren...




Moin, also soweit ich weiß gibt es die Sandras erst seit ca. Mitte der 90er, also ca. erst 15 Jahre, und 2 große für 3,80€? - Wo gibt es die denn? Stückpreis für eine 23er (gestreckt ca. 30cm) liegt bei 6-7€!

Grüße JK


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Ich hatte mir auf einer Messe "aus Nettigkeit" ;-) mal zwei Stück gekauft. Vor ein paar Wochen war ich mit einem Freund an einem See auf Zander und hatte mir zuvor einen der Aale in die Köderbox gepackt. Wir hatten dann schon ein paar Zander gefangen und da mein Köder (ich glaub ein Keitech) schon etwas lädiert war, habe ich ihn mit Sekundenkleber wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. In der Zeit während dieser trocknen sollte, habe ich mehr oder weniger aus Gag mal den ReelEel gefischt. Resultat: Binnen kürzester Zeit ein Fehlbiss und ein Aussteiger im Drill. Leider habe ich den Köder dann auch abgerissen und der andere Aal lag im Auto, welches mehrere Kilometer entfernt stand.... Irgendwie hab ich seitdem trotzdem nicht nochmal damit geangelt, aber der kurze Versuch hat mich durchaus positiv überrascht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Wenn soviel Bisse auf den ollen Aal kommen, dann erklärt sich evtl. auch wo unsere Besatzaale so (neben dem Kormoran) verschwinden...


----------



## **bass** (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Na gut seit 95 um genau zu sein... und bei uns gibt's 2 für 5,10euro würd sagen lohnt sich immer noch... und zander gibt's auch damit, einen für mich zu vernachlässigten köder!


----------



## Rocardoso spin (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Servus,... 

Also wenn ich mal was dazu sagen darf. der Real Eel ist bis jetzt mit abstand das beste Produkt was Savage Gear je hergestellt hat. Es kommt einfach auf die Köderführung an u wo ihr damit fischt. Ich selbst fische in den Bodden u hatte in den letzten 3 Monaten an die 300 Hechte damit gefangen. von 50cm-1,24m von daher sag ich nur es gibt kaum ein Köder der im Winter besser ist.

C&R


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



**bass** schrieb:


> ...bei uns gibt's 2 für 5,10euro ...



Moin, 

damit meinst Du dann aber nicht die große Supersandra, sondern die 16cm Variante?! 
- Ansonsten würde ich gerne eine Bestellung aufgeben.:m

Grüße JK


----------



## **bass** (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Www.fishingworld.lu


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hier ist noch eine schöne Adresse für den Bezug der Aale mit Stinger, Jig und zweitem Aal für deutlich weniger als 20€. Aber nicht alle wegkaufen. 

https://angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=main&file=shop&cPath=3_342_562


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Moin, bezüglich der Preise des Real Eels hat schon mal jemand geschaut, was der in den USA kostet? Nur mal so um eine Vorstellung davon zu kriegen, wie nah der hiesige Preis an den Produktionskosten liegt?! |uhoh:

Aber ich weiß, die Nachfrage regelt den Preis.:m Also schön weiter kaufen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Das kannst du doch ganz einfach nachprüfen. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Savage+Real+Eel&rt=nc


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hi, ich kann den Link grade nicht öffnen, but i guess 10 bucks (16")...:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Im Endeffekt scheint er in den USA schon etwas günstiger zu sein. Allerdings kann das schwanken, denn die Abpackungen sehen irgendwie anders aus. Da würde ich mir doch lieber hier in Dtl. einen für 15€ beim Händler meines Vertrauens kaufen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann den Link grade nicht öffnen, but i guess 10 bucks (16")...:q



USD 10,95+30 for a 16" (40,xx cm) ones if you order in the USA
GBP 14,99+4 for a 30cm ones by ordering from UK


----------



## DTF72 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Verdammt teuer für Gummi (Produktionskosten in China vermutl 80 Cent), sicher verdammt giftig (riecht aber auch gut, seit dem Reel Eel schlafe ich sogar ohne Gummimaske, der Aal liegt unter dem Kopfkissen ;-)), aber auch verdammt fängig...ich habe einige sehr große Hechte in "meinem" Fluß damit gefangen (30 und 40 cm Aal) und der Hammer....aber seht selbst....der Fisch ist nicht von außen gehakt, hing tatsächlich am Stinger, also kein Fake oder Scherz auf Kosten des Tieres....) Habe ab und zu in der "Bucht" gute Angebote wahrgenommen...


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Moin, so habe grade mal eine Order über den Teich geschickt.
3 x 40cm zu je 10$ + 18$ unversicherter internationaler Versand, zuzüglich Mehrwertsteuer lande ich immer noch bei unter 15€ Stückpreis. 

Das ist teuer genug. |rolleyes

http://www.fishusa.com/Savage-Gear-3D-Real-Eel-Unrigged-Lures_p.html

Grüße JK


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Dann kaufe sie doch einfach nicht. Jeder muss für sich selbst wissen,  wie viel Geld er für das Angeln investieren möchte. Es zwingt einen auch  keiner, irgendeinen neumodischen Köder zu kaufen. Und nur weil er gut  fängt, musst du ihn ja nicht zwangsläufig kaufen. Dann fische doch  einfach einen alten kupfernfarbenen Effzett. Der fängt auch seine  Fische. Es gibt auch Köder, die ich mir niemals kaufen werde, weil ich  den Preis für nicht gerechtfertigt halte. Und im Moment besitze ich auch  noch keinen von den Aalen. Wenn, dann kaufe ich mir aber das Modell in 20 oder 30cm. Da bekomme ich dann wenigstens 2 Stück für 15€(bzw. 17€) mit Jighaken und Stinger.


----------



## Sammler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Ich werde mir im Frühjahr auch den 30er oder 40er Real Eel zulegen. Obwohl ich mit dem Köder noch nicht gefischt habe, kann ich mir schon vorstellen durch sein anderes Laufverhalten den einen oder anderen Misstrauischen Fisch fängt. Was mich nachdenklich macht ist der Preis, 18-19€ für ein bis´chen Gummi und dann noch in China hergestellt.


----------



## ein Angler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Hi Sammler
30ßiger sind doch 2 drin und mit Stinger und mit Haken, ist doch preiswert und ne schöne Verpackung gibts obendrauf.
Der 20ziger den ich auch habe na ja da machts auch ein Ripple Grub glaube ich. Aber ich muß auch sagen das ich auf den Ripple Grub dieser Größe harte bisse bekommen habe. Selbst ein 50ziger Zander hat den 16cm bis zum Ar... gehabt.
Da bin ich auch gespannt wenn der am Grund schleift der Eel. Die sinken aber auch sehr schnell und das mit fast null Blei.
Andreas


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Moin! 

Grade klingelt der Postbote und bringt ein Paket mit nem grünen Aufkleber vom Zoll; drin sind drei stinkende Aale :m

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Grade klingelt der Postbote und bringt ein Paket mit nem grünen Aufkleber vom Zoll; drin sind drei stinkende Aale :m
> 
> Grüße JK


 
wie alt sind die denn?:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Spike24 (20. April 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

kann das gar nicht glauben das ihr 20 euro zahlt oO ... Ich bestell mir die jedes mal mit aus Irland .. die gehören zur eu somit keine angst vorm zoll und die waren sind nach 3-4 Tagen da Hier kosten die Aale zwischen 7,79 und 10,99 http://www.happyangler.com/en/search?searchTerm=Savage+Gear

Und Lastschrift ist kein Problem .. die buchen ab nachdem sie versendet haben .. Fals ihr nicht so gerne fie karte im internet zieht


----------



## magut (21. April 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*



Spike24 schrieb:


> kann das gar nicht glauben das ihr 20 euro zahlt oO ... Ich bestell mir die jedes mal mit aus Irland .. die gehören zur eu somit keine angst vorm zoll und die waren sind nach 3-4 Tagen da Hier kosten die Aale zwischen 7,79 und 10,99 http://www.happyangler.com/en/search?searchTerm=Savage+Gear
> 
> Und Lastschrift ist kein Problem .. die buchen ab nachdem sie versendet haben .. Fals ihr nicht so gerne fie karte im internet zieht


 
und was zahlst Versand??
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Spike24 (21. April 2013)

*AW: savage Gear Real Eel*

Normalerweise 12 euro aber wenn ich bestell dann ist das schon etwas mehr aber man bekommt immer etwas gratis so das sich das rechnet .. jetzt ist es ein Rapala Clackin' Rap 6 cm der eigentlich 12,99 kostet somit bin ich beim versand eigentlich auf 0  .. sollte morgen oder übermorgen da sein ..eine Abu Garcia Revo Smit der passenden Rute Abu Garcia Veritas Spinning .. eine Abu Garcia Orra SX und die Berkley Selection pike rute dazu .. Halt noch diverse Köder ..savage gear 4play in verschiedenen ausführungen und auch den real eel und kleinkram .. muß ja für den 1 Mai gerüstet sein


----------



## Marlon/ Conger slayer (15. November 2019)

also ich habe die dinger in meiner box, aber erst seit kurzen, der lauf ist schon toll, bezahlt habe ich im LADEN, der nicht der billigste ist, für die 40er 8.99 für 20er die hälfte, ich glaub 6.99 für den 30er kleiner würde ich auf hecht und waller nicht gehen, ABER den kleinen 15er hab ich schon etwas länger, läuft gerade im winter auf zander zuper, die saugen das teil gerne weg, 20er geht sicher auch, kosten auch *nur 3-4€, das doppelte bis dreifache wie normale gufis, an hängerarmen stelle für mich tolerierbar und die gufis kennt jeder zweite zetti, den real eel eher nicht, die kleinen fischt ja auch keiner.


----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)

Von Hogy lures gibts auch ähnliches.  sandeel in 18cm 20stk 25$, der Deep Drop eel geht bis glaube noch über die 30cm hinaus im Moment für 8$ pro stk

Grüße, Petri §
tight lines


----------

